# witches spell soundtrack?



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Here's some. http://www.mediafire.com/download/qqbwlgj4kzhoxl9/Witch_Chants.zip


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

thanks any other links would be helpful too if anyone has any, thanks.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

I used this one last year. It's a good 60 minute loop in the full track. Unfortunately it is not free and a bit pricey. http://music.gore-galore.com/product/sounds-of-gore-vol-12-demonic-whispers/


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

any other suggestions?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Try these on YouTube:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqgTnGmPdCA&list=PLrg8yphbKKt0s-fldOAaUoEzsiqVykhiu


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

thank you still looking for more options im trying to get close like the one I posted above.


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

still looking.


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

bump still looking


----------



## Ski0204 (Aug 14, 2012)

As a last resort, you could take your 21 second file and loop it to whatever length you need. It might end up sounding a little repetitive for you, but I doubt your ToT's will notice.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I have used Nero Wave Editor and their multitrack mixer to create long multilayered sound and music sequences. This can be loaded onto a ten dollar mp3 player from ebAy or amazon, and played through, for example, a thirty dollar computer speaker system from Big Lots. 

Working on a budget can often encourage a person to improvise some inexpensive but EFFECTIVE stuff.


----------



## World of Fright (May 28, 2013)

If you can, take a shot at making the sound yourself. If you don't have an audio recorder like a Zoom H1 or H4N etc, you can use the recording software on your phone. Try recording the sound of boiling water in a large pot. Then play around with the recording in an audio editor. There's free ones like Audacity. Slow it down, play with the levels and add some low end to help make it sound "large," add a little reverb and so on. You can get a really good bubbling cauldron sound that way. If you need chanting, try and get a friend or relative to do it. Just either write down some gibberish and have them read it, and maybe even play it backwards afterward for an interesting yet eerie chant-like effect. Then play around with their recording in the editor as well and combine the chanting and cauldron. It's fun and fulfilling to make that kind of stuff from scratch. Good luck!


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

thanks im just looking for the audio I posted I don't want to make the sound myself.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

I did you a solid. You're lucky. I had some down time. Look in my custom tracks to download the Witches Chant, which is your audio you like stretched to 5 minutes. Play that file on a loop and there you have it. I have another witches sound track in there too.

You're welcome


----------



## Halloween Bee Man (Aug 18, 2017)

Have you heard the Vincent Price "Witchcraft & Magic" album? Some really good stuff on there!


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## jmoss (Aug 10, 2018)

I just PM you with a link to what I hope you are looking for.


----------

